# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нужна помощь, добавить автора(менеджера) в задание на отбор товаров из заказа клиента

## aaa108

Всем доброго, 
Нужна помощь, добавить в печатную форму задание на отбор товаров из заказа клиента, автора(менеджера прописанного в заказе) в подвал, 
 УТ11 (11.4.13.209).
Пример: 
Новый точечный рисунок (2).jpg

----------


## aaa108

Готов оплачивать , пишите в личку …

----------


## aaa108

Всем спасибо , вопрос закрыт.

----------

